# Basic Question from Newbie about all in one 18G filtration



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi there all,

I have just purchased an 18G Mini-I Cadlights tank. It is the type that is all in one where there is a back compartment separate from the show portion of the tank for pump, heater, filter and protein skimmer. 

There are three chambers in the bank compartment with slots for intake from the tank to the first chamber at the top and the bottom of the first chamber. 

My question is, what is the purpose of the slots at the bottom of the tank? 

The top slots should be the intake for this set up, not the bottom. Would not the slots at the bottom just cause all three chambers to overfill above the required level for the protein skimmer because the back chambers would all fill to the same level as the show tank?

Do I need to cover the bottom slots to make this work right?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Eric


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/eklaczko/CADsump18gwacces.jpg

The link above shows what I mean. Note the slots that are at the top and bottom of the left hand chamber. Do I not need to plug the bottom slots so the back chamber only takes water from the top slots?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The slots are there to ensure that there is no stagnant water in that baffle. One on the top and bottom should help with that.

Also, the baffles shouldn't fill more than the height of the baffle itself.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Wouldn't water pressure just force the water to rise in the back chamber to the same height as the water in the main tank?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Do what you want to then...sheesh!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry, didn't mean to seem as if I was not grateful for the information. It was actually quite helpful. However, it just lead me to another question that I thought I would ask.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No worries 

Just turn it on and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> No worries
> 
> Just turn it on and you'll see what I mean


Thanks. Will do once I get the plumbing glitch solved. (The glitch is not a big deal - just need a longer tube to reach the water discharge port).


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Midland said:


> Thanks. Will do once I get the plumbing glitch solved. (The glitch is not a big deal - just need a longer tube to reach the water discharge port).


So the 18G Mini-I Cadlights tank, doesn't work properly right out of the box?


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

TBemba said:


> So the 18G Mini-I Cadlights tank, doesn't work properly right out of the box?


I should clarify - I believe the one I have (Mini-I) has been replaced with the Mini-II for some time now and if you have bought one recently you probably have the Mini-II. Plus, the one I bought was new but I was told right up front from the seller that some minor parts were missing (the electrical adapter that runs from the wall to the lights and some of the fittings that go from the pump to the discharge port.) Neither are overly problematic to fix. So, don't draw any conclusions about the product from my experiences.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Do what you want to then...sheesh!


It's so frustrating when you've given great advice and you're exactly right, that is why those slots are there. Any added movement in those All in one tanks are a benefit.


----------

